# Novosibisk. Siberia. Russia.



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks okay for a European city. I thought it was mainly industrial!


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

EjPi said:


> It doesn't matter. I said it is only my personal opinion.


No problem mate. Just kiddin' alittle. :cheers:


----------



## eduardo_koreshkov (Aug 30, 2008)

Really nice! Beautiful city.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Ruso141 (Dec 22, 2008)

it seems that city is having a boom , like all Russia ,,, I am correct?


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

del


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ -25 or less?)


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr.Johnson said:


> ^^ -25 or less?)


-30


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

It's snow.





































http://album.foto.ru/photos/43455/


----------



## xombie (Oct 3, 2009)

Siberius said:


> It's snow.


Wow, simply amazing!


----------



## ikeamen (Nov 16, 2008)

Siberius said:


>


these guys ar reall crazy :nuts::nuts:hno:


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

Great photos! Especially that 4th one! ;-)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Ive just scanned tru this thread which convinced me that women body is the best architecture because the lady with a bit of her ass naked, catched more attention of the forumers than any other single building in Novosibisk lol


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

TheFuturistic said:


> ...women body is the best architecture...


You are right!!!


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Siberius said:


> You are right!!!


Yep but this best architecture also has a terrible defect as someone in SSC has mentioned " the playground is quite next to the toilet" lol


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

just a little joke to warm up Siberia winter


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

TheFuturistic said:


> just a little joke to warm up Siberia winter


Thanks for a witty joke so is warmer


----------

